# [SOLVED] XBMCbuntu - No Sound



## GZ

After a few months of trying and testing different OSes for my NES-PC project, I have finally settled on an OS that meets my needs and wants for the project... As you probably guessed it's XBMCbuntu... I tried using other distros with XBMC installed but I like the interface and the way XMBC is integrated into the distro.

As you probably guessed as well... I am having a slight issue... Everything is working beautifully, but I have no sound.

I spent half the night google searching for solutions, but I can only find solutions for Intel HDA, not AMD (ALC892) HD. 

Motherboard -- ASUS E35M1-I Deluxe



Code:


[email protected]:$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
ALSA lib conf.c:1219:(parse_def) default is not a compound
ALSA lib conf.c:1865:(snd_config_load1) _toplevel_:1:13:Invalid argument
ALSA lib conf.c:3467:(snd_config_hook_load) /home/nes/.asoundrc may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it
ALSA lib conf.c:3326:(snd_config_hook_call) function snd_config_hook_load returned error: invalid argument
ALSA lib conf.c:3713:(snd_config_update_r) hooks failed, removing configuration
aplay: device_list:249: control open (1): invalid argument


----------



## SteveThePirate

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

Hi GZ,

I'm not sure if you have tried this but you i think you might have to add the ALSA drivers in to your installation. I'll give you a link that shows you how to do that if you haven't already done so.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules

I'd maybe go the synaptic package manager route first before the terminal.

Steve


----------



## hal8000

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

Looks like .asoundrc is corrupted.

Please post the output of

uname -a

head -n 1 /proc/asound/card*/codec#*

cat /home/nes/.asoundrc


asound -l

Should return a list of output devices, in your case something is not right.


----------



## GZ

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*



SteveThePirate said:


> Hi GZ,
> 
> I'm not sure if you have tried this but you i think you might have to add the ALSA drivers in to your installation. I'll give you a link that shows you how to do that if you haven't already done so.
> 
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
> 
> I'd maybe go the synaptic package manager route first before the terminal.
> 
> Steve


No luck... Updated, removed, installed, installed pulseaudio... nothing...



hal8000 said:


> Looks like .asoundrc is corrupted.
> 
> Please post the output of
> 
> uname -a
> 
> head -n 1 /proc/asound/card*/codec#*
> 
> cat /home/nes/.asoundrc
> 
> 
> asound -l
> 
> Should return a list of output devices, in your case something is not right.





Code:


[email protected]~$ uname -a
Linux NES 3.0.0-19-generic-pae #33-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 19 20:59:10 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux




Code:


[email protected]~$ head -n 1 /proc/asound/card*/codec#*
head: 1/proc/asound/card*/codec#: invalid number of lines

As for the last command... This distro uses Open Box and xterm... I can't seem to "copy" terminal text... There is too much info to type by hand so I copied the contents of the .asoundrc file...



Code:


pcm.default {
	type plug
	slave {
		pcm 'hw:0,3'
		rate 48000
	}
}
state.Generic {
	control.1 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'
		value '0fff000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'
		comment {
			access read
			type IEC958
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.2 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'
		value '0f00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'
		comment {
			access read
			type IEC958
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.3 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Playback Default'
		value '0400000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type IEC958
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.4 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'
		value true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 1
		}
	}
}
state.SB {
	control.1 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Channel Mode'
		value '2ch'
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type ENUMERATED
			count 1
			item.0 '2ch'
			item.1 '4ch'
			item.2 '6ch'
		}
	}
	control.2 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Front Playback Volume'
		value.0 64
		value.1 64
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 64'
			dbmin -6400
			dbmax 0
			dbvalue.0 0
			dbvalue.1 0
		}
	}
	control.3 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Front Playback Switch'
		value.0 true
		value.1 true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 2
		}
	}
	control.4 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Surround Playback Volume'
		value.0 64
		value.1 64
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 64'
			dbmin -6400
			dbmax 0
			dbvalue.0 0
			dbvalue.1 0
		}
	}
	control.5 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Surround Playback Switch'
		value.0 true
		value.1 true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 2
		}
	}
	control.6 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Center Playback Volume'
		value 64
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 1
			range '0 - 64'
			dbmin -6400
			dbmax 0
			dbvalue.0 0
		}
	}
	control.7 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'LFE Playback Volume'
		value 64
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 1
			range '0 - 64'
			dbmin -6400
			dbmax 0
			dbvalue.0 0
		}
	}
	control.8 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Center Playback Switch'
		value true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.9 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'LFE Playback Switch'
		value true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.10 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Headphone Playback Volume'
		value.0 64
		value.1 64
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 64'
			dbmin -6400
			dbmax 0
			dbvalue.0 0
			dbvalue.1 0
		}
	}
	control.11 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Headphone Playback Switch'
		value.0 true
		value.1 true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 2
		}
	}
	control.12 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Rear Mic Playback Volume'
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 31'
			dbmin -3450
			dbmax 1200
			dbvalue.0 -3450
			dbvalue.1 -3450
		}
	}
	control.13 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Rear Mic Playback Switch'
		value.0 false
		value.1 false
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 2
		}
	}
	control.14 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Front Mic Playback Volume'
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 31'
			dbmin -3450
			dbmax 1200
			dbvalue.0 -3450
			dbvalue.1 -3450
		}
	}
	control.15 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Front Mic Playback Switch'
		value.0 false
		value.1 false
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 2
		}
	}
	control.16 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Line Playback Volume'
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 31'
			dbmin -3450
			dbmax 1200
			dbvalue.0 -3450
			dbvalue.1 -3450
		}
	}
	control.17 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Line Playback Switch'
		value.0 false
		value.1 false
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 2
		}
	}
	control.18 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Rear Mic Boost Volume'
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 3'
			dbmin 0
			dbmax 3000
			dbvalue.0 0
			dbvalue.1 0
		}
	}
	control.19 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Front Mic Boost Volume'
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 3'
			dbmin 0
			dbmax 3000
			dbvalue.0 0
			dbvalue.1 0
		}
	}
	control.20 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Auto-Mute Mode'
		value Enabled
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type ENUMERATED
			count 1
			item.0 Disabled
			item.1 Enabled
		}
	}
	control.21 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Capture Switch'
		value.0 true
		value.1 true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 2
		}
	}
	control.22 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Capture Switch'
		index 1
		value.0 false
		value.1 false
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 2
		}
	}
	control.23 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Capture Volume'
		value.0 28
		value.1 28
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 46'
			dbmin -1600
			dbmax 3000
			dbvalue.0 1200
			dbvalue.1 1200
		}
	}
	control.24 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Capture Volume'
		index 1
		value.0 0
		value.1 0
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 2
			range '0 - 46'
			dbmin -1600
			dbmax 3000
			dbvalue.0 -1600
			dbvalue.1 -1600
		}
	}
	control.25 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Input Source'
		value 'Rear Mic'
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type ENUMERATED
			count 1
			item.0 'Rear Mic'
			item.1 'Front Mic'
			item.2 Line
		}
	}
	control.26 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Input Source'
		index 1
		value 'Rear Mic'
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type ENUMERATED
			count 1
			item.0 'Rear Mic'
			item.1 'Front Mic'
			item.2 Line
		}
	}
	control.27 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Playback Con Mask'
		value '0fff000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'
		comment {
			access read
			type IEC958
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.28 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'
		value '0f00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'
		comment {
			access read
			type IEC958
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.29 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Playback Default'
		value '0400000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type IEC958
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.30 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Playback Switch'
		value true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.31 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'IEC958 Default PCM Playback Switch'
		value true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 1
		}
	}
	control.32 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Master Playback Volume'
		value 44
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type INTEGER
			count 1
			range '0 - 64'
			dbmin -6400
			dbmax 0
			dbvalue.0 -2000
		}
	}
	control.33 {
		iface MIXER
		name 'Master Playback Switch'
		value true
		comment {
			access 'read write'
			type BOOLEAN
			count 1
		}
	}
}


----------



## hal8000

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

Sorry, there was a typo in my last command, it should correctly read:

head -n 1 /proc/asound/card*/codec*


If you can post that again please.
For reference on my PC the command shows:
[[email protected] ~]$ head -n 1 /proc/asound/card*/codec*
==> /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 <==
Codec: ATI R6xx HDMI

==> /proc/asound/card1/codec#2 <==
Codec: Realtek ALC888


The problem with Asound config is more severe. However asound is not in Ubuntu
distribution. As it is usedin XBMCubuntu I would tend to think it is brought in with Alsa suggest reinstalling Alsa.

Once reinstalled, some sound cards are muted by default so I would suggest typing

amixer -q

This will query the sound card for volume levels.

Has sound ever worked on this motherboard?


----------



## GZ

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

You are going to have to wait on that one... I am currently upgrading to kernel 3.2 and Ubuntu 12.04... I figured it is worth a shot! 

I already tried removing and reinstalling alsa with no luck... same aplay -l output each time.

Once this upgrade is complete I will post back.

Yes, the sound has always worked...

Windows XP
Windows 7
Windows 8 Developer Preview
Fedora 16
Ubuntu 12.04
Mint 12

So far, this is the only OS / Distro that it has not worked on.


----------



## SteveThePirate

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

It's got to be a driver issue of some sort then. Is Xbmcbuntu a young distro? Might have a few issues needing ironed out. Have you tried their support forums incase they know anything about it?


----------



## GZ

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

Actually XMBC has been around for a while... I am not sure about the Ubuntu fusion with it... 

Most of the issues (in the support forums and otherwise) were due to HDMI issues or the Intel HDA chip... 

Haven't found anything that fit my case yet..

If it wasn't for the fact my day is dedicated to cleaning, I would have a second computer set up to install XBMCbuntu on for test purposes...


----------



## GZ

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

The update was a bust... all it did was break OpenBox... 

Reinstalled XBMCbuntu and I am about to run "head -n 1 /proc/asound/card*/codec*"

But, just for giggles, I renamed '.asoundrc' 'asoundrc.bak' and ran aplay -l again... here is the output...



Code:


[email protected]:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
   Subdevices: 1/1
   Subdevice #0: Subdevice #0
card 1: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]
   Subdevices: 1/1
   Subdevice #0: Subdevice #0
card 1: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC892 Digital [ALC892 Digital]
   Subdevices: 1/1
   Subdevice #0: Subdevice #0

*EDIT:*



Code:


[email protected]:~$ head -n 1 /proc/asound/card*/codec
==> /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 <==
Codec: ATI R6xx HDMI

==> /proc/asound/card1/codec#0 <==
Codec: Realtek ALC892


----------



## hal8000

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*



gavinzach said:


> The update was a bust... all it did was break OpenBox...
> 
> Reinstalled XBMCbuntu and I am about to run "head -n 1 /proc/asound/card*/codec*"
> 
> But, just for giggles, I renamed '.asoundrc' 'asoundrc.bak' and ran aplay -l again... here is the output...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [email protected]:~$ aplay -l
> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
> Subdevices: 1/1
> Subdevice #0: Subdevice #0
> card 1: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]
> Subdevices: 1/1
> Subdevice #0: Subdevice #0
> card 1: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC892 Digital [ALC892 Digital]
> Subdevices: 1/1
> Subdevice #0: Subdevice #0
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [email protected]:~$ head -n 1 /proc/asound/card*/codec
> ==> /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 <==
> Codec: ATI R6xx HDMI
> 
> ==> /proc/asound/card1/codec#0 <==
> Codec: Realtek ALC892




That is looking much better now!
I have a feeling that the sound stream is being redirected to either the Analog or Digital outputs, and it will be the output that you are not using.

Let me see the mixer levels, post output of

amixer -q

Whhere are your speakers connected?
To digital S/PDIF or analog or via the HDMI lead?

I had a similar problem on my system, as my sound card contains HDMI
ausio, and some sound was being redirected to the HDMI chanel that
I dont use.

When sound was working in your original setup, did any hardware or software change?

amixer -q


----------



## GZ

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

I will get you that later on... I am going to my daughter's softball game.

I am currently using the analog output. At a later date I will be using HDMI (TV)

As for hardware changes... No hardware changes...


----------



## GZ

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*



hal8000 said:


> That is looking much better now!
> I have a feeling that the sound stream is being redirected to either the Analog or Digital outputs, and it will be the output that you are not using.
> 
> Let me see the mixer levels, post output of
> 
> amixer -q
> 
> Whhere are your speakers connected?
> To digital S/PDIF or analog or via the HDMI lead?
> 
> I had a similar problem on my system, as my sound card contains HDMI
> ausio, and some sound was being redirected to the HDMI chanel that
> I dont use.
> 
> When sound was working in your original setup, did any hardware or software change?
> 
> amixer -q





Code:


[email protected]~$ amixer -q
Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0
    Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum
    Playback channels: Mono
    Mono: Playback [on]


----------



## hal8000

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*



gavinzach said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> [email protected]~$ amixer -q
> Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0
> Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum
> Playback channels: Mono
> Mono: Playback [on]


That is looking like some channels are missing are muted.

Post the outputs of:

amixer controls -q
amixer scontents

I would also be tempted to try:

amixer -q set Master 50%

commands are case sensitive so master needs capital "M"
I'd then try playing some media see if anything changes.


----------



## GZ

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*



Code:


[email protected]~$ amixer controls -q
numid=1,iface=MIXER,name=' IEC958 Playback Con Mask'
numid=2,iface=MIXER,name=' IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'
numid=3,iface=MIXER,name=' IEC958 Playback Default'
numid=4,iface=MIXER,name=' IEC958 Playback Switch'




Code:


[email protected]~$ amixer scontents
Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0
    Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum
    Playback channels: Mono
    Mono: Playback [on]




Code:


[email protected]~$ amixer -q set Master 50%
amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Master' ,0


----------



## GZ

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

Update...

I managed to get the sound working by installing PulseAudio.

I am still interested in getting ALSA working, if possible. I did notice that my chip (ALC892) is not listed in the 'supported hardware' list. The closest match is ALC889.

Either way... I am happy the sound is working.

Dscn1102 1 - YouTube

Hopefully we can get ALSA working so I have some options. I know very little about PulseAudio... I just noticed it mentioned a few times when researching ALSA... I just decided to install it to see what happens and a volume control button appeared on the taskbar.

I installed it via apt-get.


----------



## SteveThePirate

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

Great that you have it working now. I use Pulse Audio on my netbook which i prefer over alsa as i had issues with it in the past as well, especially on one of my desktops using OpenSuse. I hope you can sort it out though too, it would be nice to know there is a solution out there.

Steve


----------



## hal8000

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

Try installing alsamixer:

sudo apt-get install alsamixer

then run it from the terminal with:

alsamixer

This may bring all controls in, its keyboard driven so use the cursor
keys to navigate the controls.

Looks a great system.
You could possibly dual boot with Linux, this way you could also
play your media files from linux distribution, even surf the net on
your TV screen (Xbmc may already do this though).


----------



## GZ

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

alsamixer is already installed. The volume controls are present but max out at 0.00. No sound.



hal8000 said:


> Looks a great system.
> You could possibly dual boot with Linux, this way you could also
> play your media files from linux distribution, even surf the net on
> your TV screen (Xbmc may already do this though).


That is the reason I chose XMBCbuntu. I have the ability to log into two DEs. Openbox and XMBCbuntu (simple desktop GUI, looks like a lightweight KDE). 

I did mention I tried installing XMBC on Fedora, right? It worked, but the interface was slightly different, and I didn't have the option of booting directly into XMBC, which is important, because I plan on controlling the interface with a simple remote, eventually.

I did test sound through HDMI, but it wasn't working either. The only output that I didn't test was SPDIF, because I don't have any SPDIF audio devices. Eventually I will decide whether I will run the SPDIF to my head-unit or let it go through HDMI and the TV like I do with my XBOX.


----------



## SteveThePirate

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

BTW is that the H223HQ Acer monitor that has the frooged up audio in slot rather than audio out for speakers? I've got that lying around somewhere, took me ages to figure out which cable i needed to hook up my PC to it that didn't have a HDMI slot lol.


----------



## GZ

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

Nah. That monitor doesn't have audio support. I'm not sure what the model number is off hand... I can't stand the sound that comes from most monitors and prefer to have satelite speakers instead!


----------



## SteveThePirate

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

Yeah i agree, I used to have logitech speakers with a subwoofer to play my tunes loudly from my old laptop, I loved them, then they broke and i've not replaced them because my PC is hooked up to my TV now. How are you getting on with the Pulse Audio settings? Everything still going ok?


----------



## GZ

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

I haven't messed with it since last night (work) but everything seems to be well. Tonight I am going to hook it up to the TV and see if the HDMI has sound output.


----------



## GZ

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

Okay, pulse audio works beautifully over HDMI on my TV upstairs, but I am having an issue with my TV downstairs.

It is an older TV and does not support many resolutions. Is it possible to force HDMI video output to 720p?


----------



## hal8000

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

This looks quite a good blog on XBMCUbuntu:

i made this, and so can you.: XBMC & Nvidia VDPAU on Ubuntu 11.10 with working Sound over HDMI

The last screenshot shows system settings with sound, there is a video button but not sure if you can change resolution from there.


----------



## GZ

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

Yes, you can... Unfortunately, I wasn't able to see the settings while connected to the TV.

This morning, I connected the NES to my TV upstairs and set the resolution to 1024x768 (the downstairs TV's native resolution). Luckily, the driver didn't reset the resolution when I powered down and moved it back downstairs again. I was able to set the resolution to 720p and adjust the overscan compensation and it is functioning nicely... But it doesn't completely resolve my issue.

I cannot see the XMBC loading screen, which means it is loading in an unsupported resolution (1920x1080) and switching to 720p when the driver kicks in. I would like to load the OS at 720p (or 1024x768) so I can see the loading screen and the login screen (should I need to enter the DE).

I know GRUB can set default resolutions, but I am unsure how to configure it.


----------



## hal8000

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

I think it will be grub2, can you post the output of

cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

Post from Xbmcubuntu, it will show the default boot options.


----------



## GZ

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

Will do, once I get home tonight!!! This is when I wish I didn't have to work!


----------



## GZ

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

Once again... It is too much work to copy the entire output of cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg so I copied the file and here is the contents.



Code:


#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
  set have_grubenv=true
  load_env
fi
set default="0"
if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
  save_env saved_entry
  set prev_saved_entry=
  save_env prev_saved_entry
  set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
    saved_entry="${chosen}"
    save_env saved_entry
  fi
}

function recordfail {
  set recordfail=1
  if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
}

function load_video {
  insmod vbe
  insmod vga
  insmod video_bochs
  insmod video_cirrus
}

insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1eba40e1-70d9-43b5-b919-8ad5063c59c3
if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then
  set gfxmode=auto
  load_video
  insmod gfxterm
  insmod part_msdos
  insmod ext2
  set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1eba40e1-70d9-43b5-b919-8ad5063c59c3
  set locale_dir=($root)/boot/grub/locale
  set lang=en_US
  insmod gettext
fi
terminal_output gfxterm
if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
  set timeout=-1
else
  set timeout=10
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
set menu_color_normal=white/black
set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
if [ ${recordfail} != 1 ]; then
  if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
    if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
      if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
        set linux_gfx_mode=keep
      else
        set linux_gfx_mode=text
      fi
    else
      set linux_gfx_mode=text
    fi
  else
    set linux_gfx_mode=keep
  fi
else
  set linux_gfx_mode=text
fi
export linux_gfx_mode
if [ "$linux_gfx_mode" != "text" ]; then load_video; fi
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.0.0-19-generic-pae' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
	recordfail
	set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
	insmod gzio
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1eba40e1-70d9-43b5-b919-8ad5063c59c3
	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-19-generic-pae root=UUID=1eba40e1-70d9-43b5-b919-8ad5063c59c3 ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-19-generic-pae
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.0.0-19-generic-pae (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
	recordfail
	insmod gzio
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1eba40e1-70d9-43b5-b919-8ad5063c59c3
	echo	'Loading Linux 3.0.0-19-generic-pae ...'
	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-19-generic-pae root=UUID=1eba40e1-70d9-43b5-b919-8ad5063c59c3 ro recovery nomodeset 
	echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-19-generic-pae
}
submenu "Previous Linux versions" {
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.0.0-16-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
	recordfail
	set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
	insmod gzio
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1eba40e1-70d9-43b5-b919-8ad5063c59c3
	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-16-generic root=UUID=1eba40e1-70d9-43b5-b919-8ad5063c59c3 ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-16-generic
}
menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.0.0-16-generic (recovery mode)' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
	recordfail
	insmod gzio
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1eba40e1-70d9-43b5-b919-8ad5063c59c3
	echo	'Loading Linux 3.0.0-16-generic ...'
	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-16-generic root=UUID=1eba40e1-70d9-43b5-b919-8ad5063c59c3 ro recovery nomodeset 
	echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-16-generic
}
}
### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###
### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###
menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+)" {
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1eba40e1-70d9-43b5-b919-8ad5063c59c3
	linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin
}
menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)" {
	insmod part_msdos
	insmod ext2
	set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1eba40e1-70d9-43b5-b919-8ad5063c59c3
	linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin console=ttyS0,115200n8
}
### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
if [ "x${timeout}" != "x-1" ]; then
  if keystatus; then
    if keystatus --shift; then
      set timeout=-1
    else
      set timeout=0
    fi
  else
    if sleep --interruptible 3 ; then
      set timeout=0
    fi
  fi
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
  source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###


----------



## GZ

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

I found a program that seems to be useful.

Grub Customizer... I haven't had a chance to test it on the TV downstairs yet... hopefully I will find out tomorrow when the wife isn't sleeping in the living room.

How to Configure the Linux Grub2 Boot Menu the Easy Way - How-To Geek



Code:


sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install grub-customizer

I also installed Startup Manager, but it seems to use the old Grub style commands rather than the updated Grub2 commands.



Code:


apt-get install startupmanager


----------



## hal8000

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

What you need to do is create a custom grub script.
Type
sudo gedit

Then cop and paste the following code into gedit including last brace} :-


menuentry 'Ubuntu Custom' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
insmod ext2
set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 1eba40e1-70d9-43b5-b919-8ad5063c59c3
linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-19-generic-pae root=UUID=1eba40e1-70d9-43b5-b919-8ad5063c59c3 ro quiet splash vga=794
initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-19-generic-pae
}

Save this file in
/etc/grub.d/

save the name as 40-custom


Exit gedit.
Now type the following commands:

sudo chmod 755 /etc/grub.d/40-custom

sudo update-grub


Reboot, you should see a new entry called "Ubuntu Custom"
It will load your ubuntu as before but with resolution vga=794

It it doesnt work, reboot and you still have your ordinary entry.

The only problem now is that it may stay at vga mode and noot switch to
your hdmi mode, let me know how you get on.


----------



## GZ

*Re: XBMCbuntu - No Sound*

Thanks again for all of your help.

I reinstalled XMBCbuntu again... I broke a few things messing around. Instead of fixing them... well, you know.

I was able to adjust the resolution again in both XMBC and OpenBox/XMBCbuntu DEs by using the HDMI connection on my 1080p TV upstairs and I can see the login screen, both desktops and XMBC... Which is all I need. It would be nice to see the splash screen, but it isn't necessary. Good enough! :grin:

I will keep in mind your instructions if I need them in the future. But I have decided that I am saving my money for a new TV that supports a fuller range of PC resolutions... The P.O.S. iLo tv I have, I will then put in the basement.

I spent a little time setting up the OS this time around... Chose a bunch of add-ons... Installed some programs... I am happy with the way it is working...

Let me tell you... The "anti-tear" setting in the AMD Catalyst Control Center works wonders!!! Video is much smoother with it set to on and window tear is non-existant!!! One of my pet-peeves with Xorg...

I guess I can mark this thread as solved now, even though ALSA isn't working... PulseAudio is doing a wonderful job in it's stead. No issues whatsoever... So I will just leave it be!

Thanks, once again, to all of you for helping me... I am picking up enough tricks to become a little dangerous... Maybe I will start helping you out over here in Linux support!!!

I am getting to be a PRO at installing different distros!!!! :lol:


----------



## SteveThePirate

Great stuff, glad you now have a working Linux setup. You definitely should help out here when you have a chance, thats how i've been trying to learn :grin:

Good Luck with your distro in the future hopefully all goes well from now on.


----------

